# 2012 DC Tone/Ply or MLF?



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I'm stuck guys! Out of these 3 boards I have no idea which would be better for me! :dunno:

Option 1: DC Lauri Pro Tone 153 board
Option 2: DC Ply 153.75 board
Option 3: DC MLF 154

Firstly my stats:
Boot size; 10(US)/9(UK)
Weight; 82kg/13stone/182lbs
Height; 5'10''

Riding experience:
Started in January 2011, this will be my first snowboard, so want it to help me progress and not set me back! I ride a local indoor snow dome at least once a month, and have just started 180's/ollies and butters! Hoping to hit some rails and boxes before long! So want it to be able to cope with this freestyle element but still hold on when I go for some speed and carving on holiday on a real mountain! 

Now what I like about each board:
Option 1: Rocker should be good for learning my butters and riding any POW on holidays. Camber core technology should give it quite good pop. True twin! Supposed to be DC's more versatile board

Option 2: The lock and load camber should be good for practicing rails, as well as great for butters. Also sounds the more flexible of the 3. True twin! Lightweight tips should make it easy to throw around! 

Option 3: Loads of camber, should give it great pop! Should really allow me to power on down a mountain! Should be REALLY quick with sintered 7200 base and structurn base as well! Awesome graphics! lol. 


What I'm worried about with my options:

Option 1: Rocker will have less pop than the others. Extruded base! 

Option 2: Worried it's too much of a park board, and so won't be great on a mountain? Another extruded base! 

Option 3: Sounds like it has A LOT of camber to it! And quite stiff too? Worried this will make it difficult to leanr butters on etc? May be more of an advanced board? 


So! I'm stuck! Each board has it's own positives and negatives! Now I want it to be a DC board (as everything else I have on the mountain is DC so need to keep the theme! ) So I'm asking for any advice please guys!! 

If any of you want some more info on the boards then the 2012 catalogue can be viwed here (not always viewable in Internet Explorer for some reason):
2012 DC Snow Catalogue


Thanks for any help and advice guys!


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

1: Dont worry about the base technology, they are all similar with a good wax job
2: if you know how to ollie properly on a snowboard you should have no problem on a reverse camber or camber board
3: a good camber board floats pow just as good as a rocker, rocker is just more loose, but they way dc does their rocker its not straight up V flat between bindings and the rocker is outside of the bindings
4: i'd go with the DC PBJ if i were you, it'll be a great board for park, soft forgiving, Great for jibs and ! 
5: Any board can ride pow, you can have a board the with all the tech is supposed to make you shred pow easier and it can suck, just gotta know how to ride your board.

p.s. dont over think getting a board, dont go for graphics you might end up getting something you dont like how it rides. and dont get to heavy into studying all the tech in the catalogues, go to your shop and check out some boards they have there, flex em, look down the sidecut and the camber or rocker it has, and get a feel for which ones you like and go from there. If your hyped cuz its got camber and its super soft, look for a board like that or pick that one up!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I think all the DC's have structurn...

From DC for you I would get the Tone. SOunds best for where youre at and where you want to be.


----------



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys! The Tone I think is winning out of the 3 but if I can, I'm going to try the Ply, see how I get on with it! There's only 1 shop in the whole country which lets you demo DC boards though and I've spoken to them and they've said they wont be stocking every DC board so I just have to hope and pray they'll be stocking the Tone and Ply! 
Thanks again for the advice though guys! Will let you know how I get one!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 DC Ply Used and Reviewed


----------



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

I've read that review thanks though mate! Sounds like a pretty good board from that, especially seen as I'd go for the next size up! Shame there isn't one for the MLF and Tone as well! lol Still hope to get to try them! Thanks again for the tips etc!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I only mentioned a size up may have the pop I was looking for because the 150 for me isn't really a jump size and the 153 is likely to be a little stiffer and therefore a little poppier. If you weigh more than I you probably want to go a size up from the 153. That being said its possible you'll lose the fun playfullness by upsizing. The Ply may just not be able to blend poppiness and play like say an Arbor Blacklist, Salomon Drift rocker, and likely the Signal Park Flat.


----------

